# Beardmore WB.III



## Snautzer01 (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2017)

I don't think it is the plane in the title. I would say it's a Nieuport 24bis or 27. The Beardmore WB III was nothing more than a highly-modified, navalized version of the successful land-based Sopwith Pup.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## stona (Mar 1, 2017)

Well spotted!
Definitely a Nieuport, the strutting is all wrong for the Sopwith/Beardmore.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 1, 2017)

Looks like a Tommy-Morse Scout


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2017)

stona said:


> Well spotted!
> Definitely a Nieuport, the strutting is all wrong for the Sopwith/Beardmore.
> Cheers
> Steve



Yep.. also the letter "N" on the rudder indicate the Nieuport factory.


----------



## Graeme (Mar 1, 2017)

Nice ID there Wurger. 

Elsewhere on the net it's captioned as a Nieuport 27...


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2017)

That's a pity we can see the tail skid. It would reveal which one of them it was. But the rigging of the landing gear indicates the Nieuport 27.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2017)

Good shots!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 1, 2017)

Great job!






Here is a picture of the Thomas - Morse Scout that is in the Cradle of Aviation Museum near my house. This is an old picture I found on the web before the museum was TOTALLY renovated. Though Wojtek is right, I hope you can see the similarities I did.


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 4, 2017)

Here's a pic of the titular Beardmore:


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## XBe02Drvr (Mar 4, 2017)

nuuumannn said:


> Here's a pic of the titular Beardmore:


Now that actually LOOKS British! Nothing Nieuportish about it. The tails of French WWI fighters all seem to have a distinctly Gallic air about them.


----------

